# Oct Throwdown Voting Thread (Edited and Voting reset)



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2021)

Well here they are for your voting pleasure


1) Low Country Boil with Blackened Smoked Chicken Sausage and Smoked Andouille Sausage, Corn, Eggs, Potatoes, Crawfish, Shrimp and a Lobster.







2) Smoked ring of German farm sausage with a medley of grilled peppers, onions and roasted garlic cloves served family style in a vintage cast iron skillet. Cheesy peppers stuffed with Fontina and seasoned cream cheese, topped with Parmesan and panko. Garlic Toast.






3) Stromboli: 1.5 pounds of Mckenzie sausage, 1 pound of bacon, 2.5 ounces of pepperoni, .25 pound of ham, 14 ounces of Cabot cheddar cheese, and 12 ounces of Ragu pizza sauce. All wrapped up in pizza dough and smoked







4) Italian Sausage Lasagna Roll Ups: Sausage, Salami with Provolone Stuffed Sweet Peppers.






5) Double pecan smoked coonazz andouille







6) German Sausage Supper. Homemade German style Bockwurst .Smoked Frankfurter and Smoked Knockwurst with sauerkraut and boiled new potatoes . Whole grain mustard and a homemade soft pretzel .







7) Mexican Street Food: Smoked Chorizo Verde in Tortilla wrap with Pico de Gallo ( Fresh Salsa ) K-Elote with Fried Chorizo Verde ( Street Corn off the cob ) with Mozza and Cotija Cheese Plus Churros and Chocolate sauce









Good Luck All


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice job everyone! Tough to choose when they all look good...JJ


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 12, 2021)

They all look great! I'm going to have to give this some thought.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm with Gator.  They all so good.  Going to have to think about this one.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 12, 2021)

Dang! I want to vote for everyone of them. You guys making it hard on this ole boy.
Jim


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 12, 2021)

Very easy to vote with just your eyes.  They all look great and I bet they all taste great too, but unfortunately  don't have the privilege or opportunity of tasting them.  

I have always been an advocate of taste over looks.

Good luck to all,

John


----------



## zwiller (Nov 12, 2021)

WOW.  Some serious entries!  This is truly a throwdown.  All winners in my book.  I had a humourous idea that I thought of doing but happy I didn't because it would fail big time next to these.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 12, 2021)

Some really nice work done by all, hard to choose. RAY


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Nov 12, 2021)

Awesome job everyone!


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 12, 2021)

Very impressive! They all look good!

Great job to all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2021)

Yum---Lots of Tasty Looking Vittles Right There!!
Way to go, Guys!!

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2021)

Well I did it again. 1 was in my spam folder and I missed it. I'm adding and will reset voting


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2021)

OK I fixed it and you can all re vote. Sorry about that folks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 12, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> OK I fixed it and you can all re vote. Sorry about that folks.


Thanks for doing this Brian.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 12, 2021)

Man this is tough extremely hard to choose!


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 12, 2021)

All look very good but one stood out for me and I had to vote for it.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2021)

My vote's cast. Dang, they all looked great!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 12, 2021)

Excellent every one! I'm congratulating myself for not trying to enter and make a fool of myself!
I think I have it narrowed down to 3. Or 4.
Glad we have a few days.....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 12, 2021)

These are all excellent entries, so it is very difficult to decide.


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 12, 2021)

Great googly moogly,  all of them look righteous. Winners across the board.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2021)

You all did excellent! Makes for hard decisions!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 12, 2021)

WOW great looking meals by all !
Glad I stayed home lol


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 12, 2021)

Man they all look so good!! I went back and forth between a few of them before casting my final vote!!  Nice job to everyone!!

I screwed mine up and forgot my "ghost" note!...


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 12, 2021)

Great job everyone! Everything  looks downright tasty!!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 12, 2021)

That is an unbelievable lineup! Wow! Great job everyone, thank you for making this so hard!!!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 12, 2021)

This is an easy one.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 13, 2021)

Tight race here


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> This is an easy one.


Please explain? 

Good job, done by all.

Chris


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 15, 2021)

One plate of everything please!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 15, 2021)

Awesome job by all some great food posted here.

Warren


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 15, 2021)

Tough choice, I would love to try everything. Nice job everyone!


----------



## Newglide (Nov 17, 2021)

They all look great


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2021)

My Doc would kill me if she new I wanted to eat all that great looking food, I want to see recipes and tech of these
Richie


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2021)

Excellent work from all. you all did a great job.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2021)

Bump .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll have the results up soon. I'm traveling so bear with me


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 24, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I'll have the results up soon. I'm traveling so bear with me


Wow Bear is with you?  Have fun


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2021)

Whoever did #6 cleaned house. I'd say

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I'm traveling so bear with me


Someone said you were . Be safe and enjoy your Turkey day .


----------

